# Mail > iPad: la boite "Messages envoyés" n'apparait pas.



## Piroman22 (14 Août 2013)

Bonjour,

La boite "Messages envoyés" de Mail n'apparaît ni sur mon iPad, ni sur mon iPhone.

Quelqu'un a-t-il une idée pour résoudre ce problème?

D'avance merci,

Bonne journée à tous!


----------



## Lauange (14 Août 2013)

hello,

verifie ou sont stockés les messages envoyes (reglages, mail, comptes, avancé, message envoyes).


----------

